# Desde ya gracias



## panjabigator

Bones a tothom,

Em podeu dir si és possible traduir-ho a "des de ja gràcies."  No sé què prefereixi el català aquí.

Gràcies des de ja ,
PG


----------



## Agró

panjabigator said:


> Bones a tothom,
> 
> Em podeu dir si és possible traduir-ho a "des de ja gràcies."  No sé què prefereixi prefereix el català aquí.
> 
> Gràcies des de ja ,
> PG


A mi em sona bé però pot ser un calc del castellà.


----------



## avellanainphilly

A mi em sona força malament. Potser 'des d'ara mateix, gràcies'?


----------



## Agró

avellanainphilly said:


> A mi em sona força malament. Potser 'des d'ara mateix, gràcies'?


Molt millor, sens dubte. Segurament tinc la frase castellana clavada al cervell i no em semblava mal del tot. Gràcies.


----------



## Ermin

Hola, 
doncs sí, "des d'ara, gràcies" sona millor que "des de ja, gràcies". "Des de ja" no seria correcte. Pero en català quan volem dir "Des d'ara, és aplicable tal fet" el que usualment diem és "D'ara endavant, és aplicable tal fet". 
Per exemple, "D'ara endavant, em podeu trucar a casa". 

Panjabigator, amb "Des d'ara, gràcies" probablement vulguis dir "Gràcies per endavant", oi? 

Salut


----------



## panjabigator

> Panjabigator, amb "Des d'ara, gràcies" probablement vulguis dir "Gràcies per endavant", oi?



Si exacte ho mateix que vull dir però quan vaig descobrir l'expressió castellana, volia saber si existeix un modisme paral·lela en català.  

Gràcies per les vostres respostes.


----------



## Ermin

panjabigator said:


> Si exacte ho mateix que vull dir però quan vaig descobrir l'expressió castellana, volia saber si existeix un modisme paral·lela en català.
> 
> Gràcies per les vostres respostes.



Bé, només aclarir-ho, per si de cas. 
Doncs, igual que en anglès (corregeix-me si m'equivoco) hi ha l'expressió "Thanks in advance" i en castellà hi ha la corresponent "Gracias de antemano", l'expressió en català és tal i com deia "Gràcies per endavant". No és equivalent l'expressió "Des d'ara gràcies" ja que no s'entendria què vol dir ja que el significat varia una mica. L'expressió traduïda del que dius seria algo com "Gràcies d'ara endavant" que és com si agraïssis per totes les vegades que venen, no només per l'actual.

I el que ja és totalment incorrecte és "gràcies d'antemà" ja que en català "antemà" no existeix i, nota a part, si existís l'expressió, el prefix ante- castellà, en català sol ser avant-, en això acostuma a coincidir força amb el francès. Per exemple, "anteponer" i "avantposar", "antebrazo" i "avantbraç".

Espero que serveixi d'aclariment. Salut


----------



## panjabigator

M'has ajudat molt! Gràcies.


----------

